# Montreal River Matachewan, ON  w/pics



## yankee

Just got back from a week up in Matachewan and the bugs are crazy. The walleye fishing was not as great as previous year. A little cold and I believe it was a bit early that far north. The best is yet to come. But we did manage a few bass and enough walleye for 3 big fish fries and our limit to bring home. It was so nice to be back up north again. 

















On our return trip we stopped in Muskoka for some pike fishing and they didnt let me down. We nailed some nice pike and plenty of them. Looking forward to my next trip up north.


----------



## liquidsoap

Nice job!
I am jealous of the pike!


----------



## pal21

Nice catch yankee.

Question for you. Were you fishing on the river or Mistinkicon(sp) ?


----------



## ohiojmj

Brings back memories of two trips to Mistinikon, just west of "downtown" Matachewan. Crazy bugs at beginning of June. One of my two trips was a real hot year with a tough bite (fish and bugs). The lake was 74F and the fishing was tough. I figured this was colder/wetter spring. I'd guess average weather is best. What camp did you stay at? Let's see the pic's. thanks.


----------



## mirrocraft mike

Nice ones Yankee
Wish we could have hooked up in Canada That would have been cool. On our way home i seen the Exit for Honey Harber It was about 80 miles south of us .Wasn't that weather crazy.... 84f one day two days before it was 41f Caught one hell of a cold ...Bugs are way wasn't quite as bad ..That was as long as you where on the water..Had to go a shore to take care of some business.. BIG MISTAKE i got eaten alive mesquitos black flys Not to forget the log i broke openthat was full of ants ...Yeah the paper work that day ended early.


----------



## pal21

I first started going to Matchewan around 1975. We always went the last week in May or the first week in June. Some years there was still ice on the river those weeks. Always stayed at Huey's place (Christys Camp). I have not been back for 3 or 4 years now.

Back in the early days that camp was completely full those weeks. Last time I went we were the only ones in camp.

Still one of the most beautiful places a guy would want to go.

Anyone staying at Horseshoe? Is it true they have flush toilets?


----------



## yankee

Ohiojmj, no camp. I have a friend that lives in Matchewan and we use his cabin. The bugs were insane. You are correct, average weather is best and the surface temp on the Montreal was only 50f but up to 59f when we left. I would have preferred it a little warmer. The smallmouth were just starting to hit topwater on the last day. I would love to be up there this week  bugs or no bugs.

Pal21,
Thats a long time going up to that area. I didnt fish the Mistinikon, to much traffic up there for me. Any place with a nice launch up there I try to aviod . I know of Christys camp but have never stayed there myself.

Mike, 
I was not to far from you guys on my last day of fishing in Muskoka. Yes, the weather was out of control. I slept in my truck last Friday night and the night was lit up like the 4th of July with buckets of rains coming down and thunder so loud it rattled the truck. I slept like a baby . One day cold and the next day you fry with a cloud of bugs throw in but I can't wait to get back up there fishing.


----------



## Redear

Yankee we have fished the Montreal river at Haileybury were Lady Evelyn empties in to it.Only 100 yds wide and some alot narrower in that area.Is it wider were you fished.We mosty caught eaters EH with some inch Pikes and a few bass.Nothing like the ones in your pics. nice fish man.
Fred


----------



## yankee

Redear, its a bit farther north of Haileybury and yes, it gets much wider and as deep as 200 ft or more. But it also narrows down to 30ft or so with shallow water and in some areas rapids. Its so deep in some spots that it holds some nice lakers. We caught only small ones on this trip like the one in the pic below but I lost a very big one.









The walleye came from the Montreal but the pike came from Muskoka.
I only caught small pike in the Montreal but their ferocious eaters. My partner nailed this small walleye and a pike nailed it. The walleye was ½ way down the pike and it didnt let go until we netted the both of them.


----------



## ohiojmj

On Mistinikon, Christie's camp looked a bit on the decline with some junk/clutter about and just a few people staying there the two times I was up that way a couple years ago. Horseshoe Island Camp was decent. My large group stayed on the mainland cabins across from the island that houses the camp owner couple and a few smaller cabins. I was up there in late May both times and I would say there was little traffic, but there are two camps and a row of cottages. The one thing about Mistinikon as a dammed lake; there was a lot of worthless water with no structure or weeds 8' - 12' deep that held few fish. The quantity of weed beds and shoals was very limited on the top half of the lake towards the Montreal R. chutes (great fishing on the swift areas). The lower end had a few nice weedy bays and more rock habitat.


----------



## pal21

You are being kind with your description of Christie's. Last time I was there the roof leaked directly on my bunk. Hugh told me to move my bunk. He never did fix the leak.

It takes a long time to learn Mistinikon. There are some good trolling banks on the way down to the chutes, several spots where a guy can cast around for smallies and walleye, but I have never seen many big pike come out of there. I always like going there because of the challange of the place.


----------



## Pigsticker

Great trip Yankee. Man those are some nice pike.


----------



## ohiojmj

Yankee, where are the pics from Matachewan? 

pal21, I was being kind because I trolled by, but not close enough to see exact details. Clutter and junk strewn about say alot about a camp condition. On the way to the chutes....there was a stretch that had long rocky/slender boulder shoals nearly cutting the narrow section of the lake into channels. The area was past the big bend and the very rocky narrow point on way to chutes. Caught some decent walleye there. Biggest pike by me was 35" if I recall correctly - trolled up from the west deep weedy bay between the bailey bridges on west side of lake if i recall correctly. Biggest smallmouth were 21"ers caught at north dead end in weeds/shoals. Also laid into some nice 22" - 24" walleye in a small bay past last bailey bridge, across from pile of rocks at the old gold mine. The key seemed to be the creeks dumping into the lake....oxygen and food must attract the fish...caught many pike and walleye casting into the areas near streams....I found Mistinikon coulfd be tough to fish until i found the right kind of water and the May weather cooperated (not too hot or cold).


----------



## yankee

Pigsticker - you have an open invitation  

Ohiojmj - The walleye, trout and walleye/pike/net pics are from the Montreal in Matachewan. The big pike are from Muskoka.


----------



## ohiojmj

Your pics don't show up for me on your original post...


----------



## yankee

Ohiojmj - strange? I can see them, anyone else not seeing them?

Redear - you ask how wide it was, here's a few more pics from the trip

















A typical Montreal smallie









Local wildlife









Another fine pike from Muskoka


----------



## Redear

Thanks i can see them all nice falls also looks a little like the Ottawa.We had to fish out of a little boat and 8hp motor and in some places could'nt move up stream to fish the current was to fast.Tried drifting bottom bouncers and the spinner was on the boat side of the bb going down stream.
Fred


----------



## ohiojmj

Maybe I'm missing some software at work to view pics or 'big brother' is watching over me. I'll try at home.


----------



## mikeschmidt

Great pics, i miss getting up that way.


----------

